# Dubai Best Private Beaches for Families



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey

I have moved here and I have been living here for a few weeks (currently in Al Barsha)

My wife is coming next week and I have not been to any beaches yet - been at work, settling in, apartment hunting, visa.. medical etc etc.. so done no sight seeing and will enjoy together with the misses

Want to know. What are the best private empty beaches in Dubai?
Are there any quite beaches and empty ones and if so what is the best time and cost and are they free - can you have a BBQ on the beach with a little picnic and portable grill??

Thanks


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Do you mean private as in secluded? Private here generally seems to mean not open to the public.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Private beaches refer to the hotel beaches. You pay a day rate. It's not cheap, a few hundred AED. But it comes with use of pool facilities, towels, restrooms etc cetera, and quite often a lunch buffet. 

Most people go to the open beaches, which are strung all along the coastline. Umm Suqeim (kite beach) is very popular. The central portion with the volleyball courts can be crowded, but the north end is generally quiet. If you go early in the day (mornings) it will be pretty secluded.

A bunch of beaches further north along the Jumeira coastline. Some areas are busier than others. What you can do is drive along Jumeirah Beach Road and tuck into the side streets till you find the beach you like. 

If you exit Sheikh Zayed onto Umm Al Sheif and drive due west till you hit the beach road, make a left turn, the turn into the first right (following the signs for DOSC), then the first right and then the first left then the first right (hahaha, very, very, very short streets) you'll see one of the nicer and not too crowded beaches. Alternatively, go a bit further on Jumeirah Beach Road past DOSC, look for the petrol station, make a right just before it, and follow that to the north end of Kite Beach.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

But for clarity, there are no quiet beaches in Dubai. There are a lot of people in Dubai and the coastline is very limited so most are pretty packed. 

Best head off down towards AD and the Yas Island area as there are lots of open beach areas but with open areas you get no facilities.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont think BBQ is allowed on the beaches. In Jumeirah Beach Park (when it was open) and Al Mamzar beach park, there are designated areas for BBQ but away from the beach. Actually I quite liked Al Mamzar when I was there (a couple of years back). 
Of course the JBR beach is there as well, but haven't been there in ages. Not "private" though.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I am interested as well to hear recommendations for those hotel beaches ??


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Habtoor Grand, Sheraton or Westin Mina Seyahi are all good beach clubs with plenty of facilities, nowhere is quiet at the weekends though.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Depends on when/where you go. You can easily find a fairly quiet stretch for yourself in one of the less frequented beaches in Jumeira, especially if you go in the mornings up till 11 or thereabouts. And as the weather is heating up, mornings are becoming the best time to go to the beach.

Will you find a stretch in which you are absolutely alone? Probably not.



twowheelsgood said:


> But for clarity, there are no quiet beaches in Dubai. There are a lot of people in Dubai and the coastline is very limited so most are pretty packed.
> 
> Best head off down towards AD and the Yas Island area as there are lots of open beach areas but with open areas you get no facilities.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

We really like going to a place called 'Palace Beach'. I'm sure there is another name for it, but people call it this because it is an empty piece of land in between two palaces in Al Sufouh.

These are the coordinates. Put them in Google Maps: 25.116305, 55.168560


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Froglet said:


> We really like going to a place called 'Palace Beach'. I'm sure there is another name for it, but people call it this because it is an empty piece of land in between two palaces in Al Sufouh.
> 
> These are the coordinates. Put them in Google Maps: 25.116305, 55.168560


The coordinates you gave are for Sufouh Beach, I believe Palace Beach is nearby but not sure where exactly. Anyway, Sufouh Beach is a great choice and never crowded although there are no facilities which is why people prefer Kite Beach for instance.

There is also beach opposite Umm Suqeim park.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

The Internet seems confused what the Palace Beach is. Some say it is here: 25.109640, 55.162161. On the road side there seems to be an arch you'd have to drive through. Anyone been here?

Other people say that Sufouh Beach is actually the same as Palace Beach...



Malbec said:


> The coordinates you gave are for Sufouh Beach, I believe Palace Beach is nearby but not sure where exactly. Anyway, Sufouh Beach is a great choice and never crowded although there are no facilities which is why people prefer Kite Beach for instance.
> 
> There is also beach opposite Umm Suqeim park.


----------



## slr722 (Feb 8, 2015)

So where do all the Muslim families go? All the Niqab and covered women and sheikhs on the beach? Are there Muslim families and locals on the beaches too?

Thanks for all replies so far; I actually thought the entire cost line was one big beach and anyone can go anytime; I just went to Atlantis and in front of the tower is all rocks!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The reason for the construction of the Palm was to increase the coastline space. Without the rocks the whole of the Palm would drift down the coast randomly. 

Same with the Creek extension - veryone wants a bit of the coastline. Where do the Emiratis go ? I assume they either don't go to the beach , or they go into the desert, or stay inside their compounds.

Dubai doesn't have much coastline between the Creek and the Marina. Outside of that it's pretty much other Emirates.


----------

